# Eli and the Atonement of Christ



## Devin (Dec 20, 2006)

_1 Samuel 3:11-14

Then the LORD said to Samuel, "Behold, I am about to do a thing in Israel at which the two ears of everyone who hears it will tingle. On that day I will fulfill against Eli all that I have spoken concerning his house, from beginning to end. And I declare to him that I am about to punish his house forever, for the iniquity that he knew, because his sons were blaspheming God, and he did not restrain them. Therefore I swear to the house of Eli that the iniquity of Eli's house *shall not be atoned for by sacrifice or offering forever." *
_

How sound would it be to use these verses to prove, by implication, that Christ did not atone for all the sins of all men at all times as put forth by Arminians?

Has anyone used it before?


----------

